# Honey Displays



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I am looking to build a honey display to put in a store. Does anyone have any pictures of stands they have built? If you do and could send me a picture. I am trying to figure out the best way for me to design it. It will most likely hold sizes from 5lb to sticks. Thanks to all for the help. 

Matt


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

No pics, but I had a step like display....looked like bleachers, that worked out well. This beekeeper up north varnishes new pine supers and covers the bottoms with thin plywood. Sets them on their sides and the make a great stacksble shelving unit. Very sharp.

J.R.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I always liked this display that is at the GA National Fair every year.

http://www.gahoney.com/

It's huge but could be scaled down. Note the hexagonal cavities with the light in the back that really makes the honey shine. The grainy picture really doesn't do it justice. This gorgeous display combined with a large observation hive is a huge draw at the fair -- and I'm sure the sales aren't bad either.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How about something, out of wood, simple and clean, in the shape of a road side farm stand?

This is something that I'm working on for the grocery stores that I deal with. No drawings yet. Just ideas.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Well I built one. Here is the address of a picture: http://www.geocities.com/greenbeekeeping

This is of course before getting finished. It is going to get stained and the top will get our logo handpainted in it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice, grnbkpr.


----------

